# tecumseh H70-130123A engine repair



## newburn (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi
I recently threw a rod in my 7hp tecumseh engine. Is there a service or repair manual available for overhauling this thing?

newburn


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

This should be what you need:

http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf


----------



## newburn (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks indypower, it likes that should do the job


----------

